# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Middleton, né en 2018.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 4 ans 9 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 59 - Nord
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 





 



N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : Middleton 

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : MÂLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 14.04.2018

POIDS : 16 kg estimé par Lénuta - taille moyenne- court sur pattes mais trappu.

POINT SANTÉ : 

SON ORIGINE :  Sorti(e) le 25 avril 2021 d'une fourrière mouroir dite "équarrissage" en Roumanie.


SON COMPORTEMENT : Lors du voyage de septembre, *Middleton* était un peu sur la réserve avec les bénévoles.
Sur  le voyage de mars 2022, il s'est révélé totalement, extremement gentil  et câlin, à nous montrer son bidon pour avoir des caresses.

FRAIS D'ADOPTION : de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS
Arrivera  en France, stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce  électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique,  passeport Européen.


Une fois réservé pour être adopté. L'association  s'occupe du rapatriement des chiens en France via un transporteur  routier agréé. Les chiens ont tous les documents nécessaires pour  l'entrée sur le territoire français.


ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE :  Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal dans sa famille d'accueil DPT  59.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18



Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
 Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org



Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/l-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Un amour de chien.

https://youtu.be/lQcFEKV2084

https://youtu.be/DLbGkr55rSQ

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message des bénévoles qui ont été au refuge :

Mr *Middleton*, notre 1ère rencontre a été houleuse puisqu'il n'a cessé d'aboyer, grogner et reculer... oh surprise !

Avec l'aide des friandises, on a fait un peu fondre la glace mais ce n'était pas suffisant. 

Lorsque je suis entré dans l'enclos, il a gardé ses distances mais venait prendre les friandises.

Il me regardait en coin. Pauvre loulou. Puis au fil des minutes, j'ai pu me rapprocher et le caresser.

*Middleton* aurait eu besoin de plus de temps pour totalement apprécier notre contact mais le temps nous a manqué.

C'est un gentil chien qui comme beaucoup d'autres à du morfler à cause des humains.

J'étais  contente qu'il accepte mon contact et qu'on finisse par être ensemble  dans son enclos sans aboiement et surtout qu'il n'aille pas se cacher      

Un très beau et gentil loulou, avec un physique atypique  :Smile:  je suis sûr qu'il fera le bonheur d'une famille !

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/OzGlm8GbHRc

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de Lenuta :

Beau, timide avec les hommes, pas agressif, aime la nourriture, les promenades.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Des bénévoles ont passés quelques jours au refuge :

On a passé un bon moment avec *Middleton*. Lénuta nous a accompagné et il s'est montré affectueux, joueur, avenant avec nous. Un amooooooooooooooooooooooour.
J'espère qu'il tapera dans l'oeil d'une famille avec son physique atypique.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message d'une bénévole :

Autant sur le voyage de septembre, je lavais trouvé sur la réserve, autant en mars, je l'ai trouvé tellement adorable!!
Comme  quoi, c'est super qu'on ait repris les voyages au refuge, car ils  prennent l'habitude de nous voir et se montre totalement différent!

*Middleton* est une grosse saucisse sur pattes. Il est très trappu et très court ^^ Ce n'est pas un petit chien.

Mais qu'est ce qu'il est beau, totalement atypique, et d'une gentillesse folle!

Vite une famille pour ce beau loulou   




Agrandir cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/ED30VJzgqEs

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Mais où sont les adoptants ?!!! je ne comprends pas que *Middleton soit encore au refuge ! je le vois si bien à se faire caliner sur un canapé ! un toutou hyper affectueux, un look original, c'est incompréhensible ! sa place n'est pas dans un box ! il est en demande d'amour ce loulou ....









*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Un amour ce loulou ...

----------


## Vegane7

FB de MIDDLETON à partager :
https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...1914185997399/

Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, "le compte à rebours a commencé" ?  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> FB de MIDDLETON à partager :
> https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...1914185997399/
> 
> Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, "le compte à rebours a commencé" ?


C'était pour le voyage de Juin, nous espérions lui trouver une famille avant la date limite pour qu'il puisse venir en France, mais malheureusement personne ne s'est manifesté.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/KslwpehE8lw

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Un super toutou

https://youtu.be/6XuVMZGaFdE

Quel amour ce chien, vraiment. J'espère vraiment qu'une famille posera leur regard sur lui, il le mérite.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Séance câlin

https://youtu.be/e8d0sK_l91o

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

trop trop mignon ... ce ptit loup fera le bonheur d'une famille !






https://youtu.be/BLodUiuCosI

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Middleton a une FA et arrivera en France le 17/12  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Middleton est bien arrivé en France 



Bonjour à tous
Notre *Middleton*  a passé une bonne première nuit, il n a pas pleuré, il n a pas fait ses  besoins non plus. Il est friand de câlins qd on s approche de lui mais  ne vient pas encore de son propre chef vers nous.

Douche effectuée non sans difficultés mais avec beaucoup de patience et de friandises !
Bon,  d'accord, il m a un peu montré ses belles dents pour aller ds la douche  mais n a pas grogné et je ne l ai pas senti prêt à me mordre.
Finalement,  il semble avoir apprécié puisqu'il vient vers nous, tout enjoué , il a  même investi un fauteuil, la confiance va s installer.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de sa FA :

Pauvre petit Middou, il a des lésions cutanées pas très jolies, et  douloureuses sur l abdomen, sous le museau et surtout au col et une  petite pelade également sur l échine.
Après le shampooing adequoit, nous avons appliqué de la betadine, il a été très courageux.

----------

